# BLH in a car?



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi I'm just curious if anyone has done an install that uses BLH in their car? I have a pair of Mark Audio Alpair 10's that I'm playing around with box designs for right now and the thought of a BLH intrigued me quite a bit.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Way too big to put in a car..IMO.


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

Now worthwhile.

I have built and used this, it is worth while. I have not tried the Wo32 yet though.
DECWARE's Wicked-One Horn Subwoofer


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, but the Decware enclosure really isn't a horn to begin with. It's more of a bandpass with a flared port...strickly speaking.

But then one could ask what are the differences between a small horn and a bandpass with a flared port...and it would be a good question to ask.


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

Just talking hypothetical here now - if one could fit a BLH into the dash of their car, would it be an acoustically beneficial setup?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

For lowend response it would be...that's all BLHs do.


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Yeah, but the Decware enclosure really isn't a horn to begin with. It's more of a bandpass with a flared port...strickly speaking.
> 
> But then one could ask what are the differences between a small horn and a bandpass with a flared port...and it would be a good question to ask.


Some used to say that it doesn't count as a horn because the horn isn't long enough. Those same people would also say that a waveguide is not a horn for the same reason. The truth is that they may not be pure horns, but they are related and work on similar principles. The WO is a 4th order bandpass that has a horn style flare that helps couple the driver over multiple frequencies. The reality is that it works, despite all the people who like to say it doesn't.

In 2000 I was hitting 134.9db using 2 RF DVC 8" subs. That was using a soundSTORM 400w peak amplifier. The whole system cost me about $150. When I moved up to a 800wrms amp, I was in the mid 140's. The box works well but I just don't want to give up my trunk anymore.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

But it's still not anywhere near close the size a bass horn needs to be.


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

I just wanted to clarify that by 'BLH' I am referring to a back-loaded-horn, so no that subwoofer box is NOT a BLH.


----------

